# Rats for adoption



## RatMum1999 (May 1, 2020)

Hi all,
Due to a few issues with Pets at Home we have had four accidental litters. Therefore, I have a few rats that are available for rehoming. I have both boys and girls and they have an extremely good temperament due to their parents being amazing pets. If you are interested please drop me a message, on here, on Facebook or on WhatsApp (07847688885). I am available to send any information needed or any photos.

I look forward to your enquires 
Ellie


----------

